
Theranos investor accuses Holmes of lying about blood tests - anigbrowl
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-11-28/theranos-accused-by-silicon-valley-investor-of-misrepresentation
======
SeanBoocock
While this is a civil charge, I do hope we eventually see criminal charges
that pierce the corporate veil and hold company officers, including Holmes,
responsible for the fraud they perpetrated.

~~~
adrenalinelol
While I'd love this too, let us not forget that Wall St. executives did FAR
worse (created a scheme which crashed the economy) and aside from few low
level execs, no one faced any serious prosecution. Conning investors of their
money and potentially giving patients faulty medical advice is deplorable, but
not even remotely as damaging as the aforementioned. I won't be holding my
breath.

